# Another one about a lawyer



## Chopstix (Sep 13, 2005)

The United Way charity realized that it had never
received a donation from the city's most successful
lawyer. So a United Way volunteer paid the lawyer a
visit in his lavish office. The volunteer opened the
meeting by saying, "Our research shows that even
though your annual income is over two million dollars,
you don't give a penny to charity. Wouldn't you like
to give something back to your community through the
United Way?"

The lawyer thinks for a minute and says, "First, did
your research also show you that my mother is dying
after a long, painful illness and she has huge medical
bills that are far beyond her ability to pay?"
Embarrassed, the United Way rep mumbles, "Uh... no, I
didn't know that." "Secondly," says the lawyer, "my
brother, a disabled veteran, is blind and confined to
a wheelchair and is unable to support his wife and six
children." The stricken United Way rep begins to
stammer an apology, but is cut off again. "Thirdly,
did your research also show you that my sister's
husband died in a dreadful car accident, leaving her
penniless with a mortgage and three children, one of
whom is disabled and another has learning disabilities
requiring an array of private tutors?"

The humiliated United Way rep, completely beaten,
says, "I'm sorry, I had no idea". And the lawyer says,
"So... if I didn't give any money to them, what in the
**** makes you think I'd ever give any to you?"


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 13, 2005)

Hilarious....now we know how he kept his money!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 13, 2005)

mean man 
mean man!

lololol funny joke!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Put Him In A Cage!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2005)




----------

